

Visions of the 21st century: What Will Be the 10 Hottest Jobs?  [1999] - Apocryphon
http://www.time.com/time/reports/v21/work/mag_ten_hottest_jobs.html

======
taphangum
It's a great example of how bad we are at predicting things.

~~~
Apocryphon
True, but the reason why I wanted to repost it today was that it unexpectedly
got a few things right- Data Miners! Two years before Google, Time actually
got it!

